# Cape San Blas without a boat?



## jicard3 (May 11, 2009)

Hello all. I don't post on the salt water forum much, but I will be making my way to Cape San Blas around the end of June. The only salt water fishing I have done has been off of a charter boat in PC. This will be my first time in Cape San Blas. What kind of fishing will be available to me without a boat? Can I get away with using some of my freshwater rods and reels if I go with some 20lb line? Any tips or advice would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## taylornelms (May 11, 2009)

search cape san blas on here and there is nearly a book that i wrote about trying to help him out. if you cant find it let me know. and ill do my best to give you some tips.


----------



## Mako22 (May 11, 2009)

jicard3 said:


> Hello all. I don't post on the salt water forum much, but I will be making my way to Cape San Blas around the end of June. The only salt water fishing I have done has been off of a charter boat in PC. This will be my first time in Cape San Blas. What kind of fishing will be available to me without a boat? Can I get away with using some of my freshwater rods and reels if I go with some 20lb line? Any tips or advice would be greatly appreciated.



On the Gulf side you could probably surf fish, I'd use a surf rod and a PVC sand stake for sticking your rod in but a bass rod can be used. Rinse your rod and reels off after using with fresh water. Use 2 ounce triangle sinkers with leaders and cut bait or frozen squid or frozen shrimp or even live shrimp. All these frozen baits can be purchased t most gas stations coolers in that area. You can also dig down into the wet sand along the surf line and get sand fleas to use as bait. On the bay side the water is shallower, calmer and clearer, probably lots of sting rays along their so shuffle your feet when you walk in the water. If you do get stung by a sting ray go see a doctor ASAP as they can mess you up for real if not attended to. It's been years since I surf fished anywhere much less San Blas so I may be a little off in my advice. Good luck


----------



## taylornelms (May 11, 2009)

id stop by half hitch in port st joe on your way out tothe cape they are normally more than helpful if youll spend some money.


----------



## GONoob (May 12, 2009)

You can wade out into the bay and fish. You can rent a kayak and fish the channel out there for spanish.


----------



## JWARE (May 12, 2009)

A gulp shrimp jig on a 1/4 oz head will kill em in the evenings in the surf, spanish,ladyfish,a few trout and blue runners. Dont forget scallop season opens either 30 june or 1 july,while wade fishing the bay you can pick up scallops also. Bluewater out riggers in the Piggly wiggly shopping center has all you'll need plus they can answer alot of questions but I've found the staff at scallop cove bait shop(bp station) are much more helpful if your spending some money. Have fun, its a great place!


----------



## Timbo 66 (May 12, 2009)

Catch some sand fleas on the beach and cast as far as u can. Ive cought trout, flounder and quit a few small hammer head sharks right off the beach.In the morning when water is calm I throw a top water lure( used for bass fishing) and have cought plenty of trout. I use my bass gear plus I have a few catfish rigs I bought from Walmart and work well. If you plan to hire a guide in the bay Capt Bobby or Capt Alen. They will put you on the fish. When are you planning to go? I will be headding down the 4th of July thru the 11th. Pm me and I will try to find the guides phone numbers. We have been going down there for the last 5 years, you will love it.  They say the stump hole is good which is right in the sharp curve on the left hand side of Cape San Blas rd when you see all the rip rap. Good luck if you have any more question let me know.
Tim


----------



## jicard3 (May 13, 2009)

Thanks for all the replies folks! I'm picking up what looks like some good info here. Taylornelms, I looked through your posts from last year and it looks like the book you wrote for the guy was sent to him in a p.m. but thats o.k. most of my questions have been answered already. Woodsman69, good post, thank you for the info! JWARE, how are you fishing that shrimp jig? I have a couple more questions for ya'll. What will be a good hook size to start with and does everyone use circle hooks? If fishing on the bay side do you use the same bottom rig as when fishing the surf side? Now about the sand fleas. I always like the idea of free bait. Are the little bubbles you see as a wave is rolling back out them? Can you just dig them up with your hands, are they just a few inches under the sand or what? Timbo 66 I'll be there June 26th thru 30th, I don't think I'll be looking for a guide but thank you anyway. I mainly just can't wait to bum around for a few days! I love to fish so I figured while I was bumming I might as well try to catch some supper. Thanks again everyone, I wish I was leaving today............gonna be a long month!!!


----------



## Timbo 66 (May 13, 2009)

Yes the little bubbles. This is how we do it. When u see the bubbles use your hand like a shovel and there it is. Its the best bait to me u can get. I use a #2, or 3 circle hook and a 2 oz pyramid sinker. You will have a great time, let us know how you do.
Tim


----------



## jicard3 (May 14, 2009)

Timbo 66 said:


> Yes the little bubbles. This is how we do it. When u see the bubbles use your hand like a shovel and there it is. Its the best bait to me u can get. I use a #2, or 3 circle hook and a 2 oz pyramid sinker. You will have a great time, let us know how you do.
> Tim



Thanks, I will try to remember to bring some pics back to you guys. I'm pretty bad about getting excited and forgetting that I have the camera with me!


----------



## JWARE (May 14, 2009)

I dont fish that jig much different than I would a bucktail for striper, medium retrieve eratic jigging and keep it between the bottom and the middle. Same goes on the bay side just keep it on top of the grass. I dont use a cajun thunder but that works also on both sides of the cape.3" gulp shrimp in new penny or natural shrimp and 1/4oz bass assasin head or 4" gulp baitfish in sardine or smelt and same head. I also had great results in the bay w/ a redfish magic spinnerbait, if you want to try that pick some up before you go cause blue water and scallop cove didnt have them in april when we were there. Good luck!


----------



## basschaser (May 17, 2009)

i dont know much about saltwater fishing but i was in cape san blas last year and folks were tearing them up right on the beach


----------



## Shoal Brother (May 20, 2009)

*San Blas*

Go to the State Park. Costs a few bucks to get in, but plenty of good fishing. Find the boat ramp and wade the grass. Use a spinning rod/8-10 .lb test and a 1/4 to 1/8 oz. jig head. Gold grubs with a curly tail are deadly on trout, reds, flounder and an occasional spanish. If you string your fish, be careful because the small blacktips will pester you silly. Good luck.


----------



## bany (May 20, 2009)

didn't find a single sand flea a couple weeks ago. the gulf stayed stained most of the week so catfish were plentiful. the bay was okay with lures and live. it can be great or slow just like anywhere. great tips here so have fun!


----------



## jicard3 (May 21, 2009)

bany said:


> didn't find a single sand flea a couple weeks ago. the gulf stayed stained most of the week so catfish were plentiful. the bay was okay with lures and live. it can be great or slow just like anywhere. great tips here so have fun!



Hey! This brings up another question. Now remember I'm a saltwater newbie so don't laugh at me if this is a stupid question. Will these be the saltwater cats that people refer to as "hard heads" and are they fit to eat like freshwater cats?


----------



## bany (May 21, 2009)

10-4, some say there's none better. some won't touch them.


----------



## jicard3 (May 22, 2009)

bany said:


> 10-4, some say there's none better. some won't touch them.



I should have known that folks would be on both sides of this one. Only one way for me to know for sure.


----------



## jonkayak (May 24, 2009)

Shoal Brother said:


> If you string your fish, be careful because the small blacktips will pester you silly. Good luck.



Forget the Blacktips the boat ramp area had a nice 8 foot gator there in April. The guy camped out next to us said he caught all sort of fish right off were the road work is being done right when you come onto the cape, if the road work is done it is were the big boulder are being placed in the ocean.


----------



## jicard3 (Jun 25, 2009)

*And we're off!!!*

Alright! Finally! We will be heading out in the morning. I just wanted to say thanks again for all the tips. I believe my father in law and I are ready for them! I got some fresh batteries for the camera, hopefully it will see some action. Will try to get a report for ya'll when we get back Tuesday.


----------



## Swamprat (Jun 26, 2009)

The hardheads are not fit to eat but the sailcats are.

You should be able to catch some decent fish of all species right around the lighthouse.


----------

